# What should I do to prepare my DOE?



## Bedste (Oct 1, 2012)

I need all the advice!

After she is back from BREEDER how can I help her to be the healthiest condition ?

What shots or special things do I need to do for my pregnant doe?

When should I dry her off?

ADVICE PLEASE.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 2, 2012)

She should be totally dried off about 2 months before kidding which would mean to start drying her off before then.

I like to give CDT, BoSe and copper bolus 4-6 weeks prior to kidding.

Just make sure her body condition stays good.


----------



## Bedste (Oct 2, 2012)

thank you thank you...


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2012)

In addition to what ksalvagno said - make sure you've got a good mineral out for her.  You can go heavier on the calcium side with it too.


----------



## Bedste (Oct 6, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## Oakroot (Oct 9, 2012)

> start drying her off before then.


I see this pretty often. How long is "before" does it take a day or two or weeks?


----------



## Bedste (Oct 9, 2012)

I have heard to stop milking her all together 2 months before her due date.  Some say gradually some say just stop....


----------



## Bedste (Nov 6, 2012)

Where do I get CDT, BoSe and copper bolus.....  ?


----------



## cjhubbs (Nov 7, 2012)

Hoegger Supply may have them, http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/. I just ordered the CDT vaccine so I know that they have that. Their prices were the best and shipping is quick. I also know that tractor supply has the CDT and copper bolus but I am not so sure about the BoSe. You could also try  http://www.caprinesupply.com/ or even you local feed store .


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 7, 2012)

BoSe is Rx from the vet. a small bottle is around $20.00

Copper boluses can be purchased a couple places, one brand name is Copasure and sold from valleyvet or Jefferslivestock It is pricey, I think $40.00 for the smallest container

CD&T is pretty much sold anywhere there are feed stores and on-line. There are several brands.   It is in the fridgerator at your feed store or has to be shipped in a cooler.  Price will depend on the brand and size of bottle, but you can get a small bottle and needle and syring for under $10.00  and keep it stored in the refridgerator to use through out the year.


----------



## Bedste (Nov 7, 2012)

how do I know how much to use on each doe?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 8, 2012)

Bedste said:
			
		

> how do I know how much to use on each doe?


Well, CD&T vaccine(toxiod)is always 2 cc regardles of size or age of goat

Recommended dosage is on the BoSe bottle, but since it is a Rx, the vet would also give you dosing instructions,  normally it is 1 cc per 40 lbs. 

and Copasure is measured out to be 1 gram of copper rods per 22 lbs of goats.  Or I beleive it comes out to be 1 cc poured into a sryinge per 22 lbs.  This is a little more complicated if you don't have much experience. 
You can do a search on coper boluses/copasure/ copper oxide and see what some of the other threads say about dosing this product. 

Good goat minerals out all the time would be my first priority.


----------

